# [SOLVED] compile kernel - building module problem

## Joseph_sys

When trying to recompile kernel  linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

I get some errors at the beginning, see below:

```
make & make modules_install

[1] 17705

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: reopening scripts/kconfig/conf: Text file busy

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Text file busy

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [scripts/kconfig/conf] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/video.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/asb100.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/hwmon-vid.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/via686a.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/w83791d.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd756-s4882.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd756.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-amd8111.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-nforce2.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-simtec.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-via.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-viapro.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-voodoo3.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/chips/eeprom.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/i2c-dev.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/s2io.ko

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/backlight/lcd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/output.ko

  INSTALL lib/libcrc32c.ko

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  DEPMOD  2.6.27-gentoo-r8

syscon2 linux #   CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#2)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 24 modules
```

now copmuter just sits there doing nothing, it can not finish compiling.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sat Oct 17, 2009 10:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Joseph_sys

I just remove this kernel, emerge it and when trying to recompile, it stops on: libcrc32c

 LD [M]  lib/libcrc32c.ko

In addition when I try to recompile the kernel I get error:

cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8/modules.order': No such file or directoryLast edited by Joseph_sys on Sat Oct 17, 2009 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Compiling the kernel and simultaneously running make modules_install seems unwise.  Perhaps you should reset the area, start over, and not run more than one make in the same directory at the same time.

----------

## jfp

 *Quote:*   

> make & make modules_install 

 

is incorrect. It should be:

```
make && make modules_install 
```

I would reboot and try again with the correct command

----------

## jfp

Just to see what would happen I tried your 

```
make & make modules_install
```

 and my compile process came to a halt. I then tried again with the correct 

```
make && make modules_install
```

and everything worked perfectly

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *jfp wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   make & make modules_install  
> 
> is incorrect. It should be:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You are absolutely correct, :-/

I'm getting cross-eyed from today from trying to cifs and samba to work so I didn't pay attention to details.

Thanks jfp Hu, I should really type one command at a time, it make thinks simple and less prone to errors.

----------

